# giant cecropia moth



## worldofmantis (Jun 29, 2009)

caught one last night, thought about selling it ut decided to let it go, i took some pictures that i can put up soon


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 30, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics. I am actually raising about 2 dozen of the caterpillars (along with Luna and Royal Walnut Moth)


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 30, 2009)

I want to see your pics too!


----------



## agent A (Jul 1, 2009)

My dad had one in his car once!


----------



## Stone (Jul 2, 2009)

I would also love to see your pics, please.


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 2, 2009)

haha sorry its taking so long, im pretty much nocturnal at the moment, i have to go to the store because the usb cord is lost


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2009)

I think he is teasing us! What do they look like, I could google it, but then the fun of waiting will be lost, so I must wait.


----------

